# Bobcat mount?



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm wondering where the best place to get a bobcat mounted around here is. I'm willing to pay little more for top quality work...ESP for the face. How's does coles taxidermy do on bobcats? I'm also willing to travel a little bit too if I have to so I can get good quality. Pics of y'all's mounts would also be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ron Vanderpol in Molino. He's an award winning taxidermist and has done plenty of bobcats. 
850-587-3735. Great prices and excellent quality plus timely completion.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I cannot speak for taxidermists in your area but I will say this....regardless of who is recommended to you go look at LOTS of their work especially when dealing with a cat. Ask for as many pics as possible and references as they can give then try to get more on your own. Cats are one of if not the toughest animal to mount especially getting the face to look right as you mentioned in the OP. Don't see just 2 or 3 mounts that look really good and think that every cat that person did looks that good. Make sure to see as many examples of quality work as possible and I also wouldn't hesitate to make it clear to them in a professional manner that if the cat does not end up looking right that you will not be paying them. Anyone decent taxi can do a great deer mount but its takes someone pretty dern good to make a cat look right. There are 2 over here in MS that I would trust to do a cat.....Feathers, fins, and fur north of D'iberville and Joe Mitchell on the point in Biloxi.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

..................................


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is Chads work... Looks good to me!!!:thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/CoopersTax...337035.-2207520000.1392138392.&type=3&theater


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one laying across a limb with a grey squirrel in his mouth. Will try and post pic tonight


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Visit several to see their work and then decide


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Love my cats! Beautiful mounts!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a bobcat head, been in my freezer for a couple years now, right next to a beaver head. I'd like to do skull mounts for both eventually. Definitely seen some jacked up cat mounts but have also heard nothing but good of vanderpols.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is some work I had done last season...I think they turned out pretty good. Let me know I'll pm you the details...


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Here is Chads work... Looks good to me!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CoopersTax...337035.-2207520000.1392138392.&type=3&theater


Those def look good.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

espo thanks for the great laugh, just had to explain to my coworkers why I was rolling on the floor


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

kevin glover taxidermy in milton


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mossyhead Taxidermy 850-802-7102 ask for Jim


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Look up Tommy Knight in Cantonment. My dad had one done by him and it looks amazing. He does the turkeys and such for Bass Pro. Really good guy.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Tommy knight/ toms taxidermy (850) 712-8542 that's who I'd call!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen cats done by both Kevin Glover and Chad Cooper. Both do incredible work.

Out of curiosity, how much is a bobcat mount? I've never had much interest in shooting one, but those mounts are awesome.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen one that really impressed me and it was a Kevin Glover mount.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Once you find a good taxidermist of your choice, look into action mounts. My dad got one several years ago of a cat reaching out after a quail. Michael Cole did the work and it turned out great.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Another For Ron*

+1 for Ron Vanderpol. He has done several things for me over the years and all come out great. Drop in his shop and take a look. He has all kinds of stuff.....Uhhh.....stuffed. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! Will have to go check them out and see their work.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

These are the ideal looking mounts in my mind. The face makes the whole mount, now I just need to figure out which taxidermist can get as close to this as possible...


----------



## workman6192 (Feb 15, 2013)

don cooley in pace


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Squirrel in mouth- killed him with a bow


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Another recommendation for Tommy Knight. 

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Another recommendation for Tommy Knight.
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


Does he have bobcats displayed at his shop? I would like to take a visit and check them out. If any of y'all have pics of some that have been done by some of these taxidermists that would be well appreciated too. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not been at his shop in about a year so I don't know.

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I know Ron has or had a lot of Em in his showroom last time I was there 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Agreed.......*

......Ron does have several in his shop on display.(I was in there two weeks ago) Reccomend you take the pics with you.

Also would agree that it is all about the face. The jowels,the eyes,the "expression". Pls let us know how it turns out. What answers you find to your most valid questions. --- SAWMAN


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Countryboyreese said:


> Does he have bobcats displayed at his shop? I would like to take a visit and check them out. If any of y'all have pics of some that have been done by some of these taxidermists that would be well appreciated too. Thanks for the responses.


He doesn't have stuff on display for you to look except the stuff he's working on at the time. My dad's cat mounted by him was done exactly like you have in the pic above. He's laying on a piece of driftwood with legs hanging down.

Wish I had a pic. It looks almost identical to yours.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of a few small mammals mounted by Coopers Taxidermy.These mounts are drying and have not had finish details added. It is very hard to get the expression right on cats, and I think Chad does an awesome job getting it right. Check out his facebook page. and look at his work I think you will be pleased at what you see. https://www.facebook.com/CoopersTaxidermy?rf=169205206424367


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Razorback said:


> Here is a pic of a few small mammals mounted by Coopers Taxidermy.These mounts are drying and have not had finish details added. It is very hard to get the expression right on cats, and I think Chad does an awesome job getting it right. Check out his facebook page. and look at his work I think you will be pleased at what you see. https://www.facebook.com/CoopersTaxidermy?rf=169205206424367
> View attachment 227249


I already posted that...:whistling:


----------

